# open office calc automatisches hinzufügen



## herr-stromberg (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit einem Zelleninhalt automatisch um einen festgelegten Inhalt zu erweitern.

Bsp. in einer Zelle ist eine Artikelnummer enthalten "2200", hier soll voran "XX" gestellt werden, so dass der Zelleninhalt XX2200 lautet. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen.

Ich habe schon vor der Zelle Artikelnummer eine neue Zelle eingefügt und dann die beiden Zellen miteinander verbunden. Geht ganz gut und erzeugt den richtigen Inhalt. Aber ich kann das ZUSAMMENFÜGEN nicht automatisieren. Wer weiss Rat.

Gruss


----------



## fluessig (31. Oktober 2007)

Grüß Gott Herr Stromberg,

als einen ersten work-around kann ich folgendes Anbieten. Erstelle eine Spalte mit den 'XX'-Bezeichnungen neben den Artikelnummern. Jetzt erstelle eine weitere Spalte in der du in =B3&C3 schreibst. Das gilt natürlich nur, wenn du dich in der Zelle in der Reihe 3 aufhältst und B die Spalte mit den 'XX' ist und C die Spalte mit den Artikelnummern. Jetzt musst du die Formel nur auf die ganze Spalte anwenden und solltest das gewünschte Ergebnis haben.

Gruß 
fluessig


----------



## herr-stromberg (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
habe es mit der Formel VERKETTEN lösen können. Aber Danke für den Tipp mit dem "&" Zeichen. Das kannte ich noch nicht.

Gruss


----------

